# Whos bringing what to Maidstone?



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

Post what your bringing:2thumb:


----------



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

:S so nobodys brining anything?????:blush:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*show*

auora house snakes females fussy feeders £35
brazilian rainbow boas male,£85 female £125
corns;
blizzards £75
ghosts £35
pewters £75
candy canes £40
caramels £40
creamsicles£35
patternless anery£75
patternless ghosts£125
motley ghosts £55
hypo motley ghost £65
caramel motleys £65
creamsicle motley£125
striped creamaicl£175
striped butters£225
butter motleys £125
creamsicle het stripe£95
caramel stripe £125
hypo bloods£175
bloods £75
butters £55
western hog noses £55
mexican hognose£65
poss het albino hogs £75
albino hog noses£275
hog island boas £150
100%het albino boas £300/pair


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

*hypo bo*

hypo blood £175? is that right? don't mean to nit pick but most of your prices seem very good and that seems a lot, even before you consider there is a 07 serpenco female going for £110 in classifieds : victory:


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

Denis said:


> Post what your bringing:2thumb:


Just posted a list of what I'll be taking along to Maidstone in the classifieds section... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/170381-royal-morphs-others.html


----------



## topmarx (Nov 3, 2007)

dont suppose anyone is taking any garters or emerald tree boas???


----------



## reaper1 (Oct 28, 2007)

anyone taking anything amphibian wise to the doncaster show?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Any large Pastel royal females ?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

We will have the following stock avaliable at Rheda on saturday 30th August and Maidstone Sunday 31st August

Any animal can be reserved pm for details and pictures

5 Baby Boscs Very tame and nce markings around 5"
2 Calabar pythons around 2" Georgeous colouring around 2 foot
2 Rock Pythons around 12"
Sub adul/adult Fire Skinks around 6"
Sub Adult/Adult Blue tailed Skinks around 5"
Red head Agamas around 7"
uromatix both Geyri and Millenni 5"-8"
CB Royals Singles and Pairs Early 08s
60+ leopard geckos different morphs
08 Baby plains Garter snakes (only 14 left now)
Scorpions
Millipedes
Crabs
Tarantulas
Loads of other odd bits


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

Im bringing some possible super salmon boas 

as well as some spiders including ,some 4" p .ornata , a 4" s cambridgei , some 2" s. cambridgei , a 2.5" b smithi and a few othertarantulas ( list to follow) 

Kev


----------



## acereptiles (Aug 30, 2006)

We'll be buying stuff!


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

anyone selling vivs there ?


----------



## topmarx (Nov 3, 2007)

i can bring
trio of red ackies
adult female bullsnake
young unsexed royal python
very large adult male leopard gecko
if anyone is interested: victory:


----------



## acereptiles (Aug 30, 2006)

We could bring the adult pair of BCI and/or the pair of frilled dragons if anyone was interested..?


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*horned frogs*

will any one be bringing horned frogs?

thanks


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

any one else bringing corns?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

nuggett5 said:


> any one else bringing corns?


I'll have loads for dagenham though
Goldies etc


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

hogboy said:


> I'll have loads for dagenham though
> Goldies etc


 what you got and how much?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

nuggett5 said:


> what you got and how much?


You have pm


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

hogboy said:


> You have pm


pm back


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

repti-mon said:


> anyone selling vivs there ?


Yes, there are people selling vivs, although I don't know what sizes or prices.


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

If i'm able to get there i will be bringing the wife to make sure i don't spend to much.:lol2:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*frozen @maidstone*

we are taking a small selection of frozen food to maidstone 
rat pups 50=£10
sm mice 10=£3.00
med mice 10=£4.00
large mice 10=£5.00


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

we will be taking mainly boas but some milksnakes and some inverts as well.


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

There are some interesting animals turning up at the show. All the usual suspects, but a few of the less seen animals too. I doubt they will be in huge quantities, but they will be there.:whistling2:


----------

